
Show HN: WalletBook: A simple anonymous crypto portfolio dashboard.No user info - paimpozhil
https://walletbook.io/
======
surds
Looks very interesting and will try it out.

Possible bug: I cannot go back from the home page. Here is what I did. Visited
the about page, then came back to home page and clicked on Register.

Now if I click on the back button, it's trying to send me to the portfolio,
and since I don't have one now, it's redirecting me to the home page.

I have to hold the back button and select a page to go back to, which in this
case was HN.

~~~
paimpozhil
We will take a look, thanks for trying it :)

------
aennyta
Sounds good, will try it out.

